# Sino ang nagtext sa akin? Sabihin mo ang pangalan



## ashley441

hi...
excuse me...
can some one help me traslate a sentence...

i dont know what it means...

sino 2ang nag tx saakin sabihin mo ang pangalan

i think its spanish but im not sure


----------



## ILT

ashley441 said:


> *H*i.
> *E*xcuse me.
> *C*an some one help me traslate a sentence*?*
> 
> *I* don*'*t know what it means.
> 
> sino 2ang nag tx saakin sabihin mo ang pangalan
> 
> *I* think it*'*s *S*panish but *I'*m not sure*.*


Hi Ashley:

Welcome to the forum. I've rescued your question from a thread dedicated to a different question. Here in WR we open ONE thread for EACH word of phrase with which help is requested, as this helps us maintain the order in the forum.

Please note that this forum is not a chat board but a place where we all come to learn, and therefore the proper use the language is enforced, including the proper use of capitalization, puntuation marks and interrogation/exclamation marks.

Again welcome

ILT/Mod


----------



## suso26

Definitivamente no es espanol. /It's not spanish...


----------



## Edwin

ashley441 said:


> sino 2ang nag tx saakin sabihin mo ang pangalan




It may be Tagalog (spoken in the Philippines)  

I found on the web that *Anong pangalan mo?* means "*What is your name?*" in Tagalog. 

Try posting your question in the Culture forum.  I suggest you give the entire sentence as subject title. You also may want to explain where you got it.


----------



## lenujan

@Edwin, estás correcto. Soy de filipinas y entiendo la frase.
Es en Filipino (el idioma oficial) coloquial, y la verdad es que está mal escrita.

*sino 2ang nag tx saakin - Sino ang nagtext sa akin?* _¿Quién me mandó el SMS?_ 

*sabihin mo ang pangalan* - _Dime el nombre. (de la persona que le mandó el SMS)_ 

Espero que te sirvas.


----------



## Wacky...

Sino ang nagtext sa akin? = *Who sent me a message (SMS)?*

Sabihin mo ang pangalan. = *Tell me his/her/the name.*

hi ashley,

The translation above is correct and here is its English version.


----------



## Cracker Jack

lenujan said:


> @Edwin, estás correcto*tienes raz**ón*.
> Soy de f*F*ilipinas y entiendo la frase.
> Está en Ff*ilipino (*más bien tagaló) (el idioma oficial) coloquial, y la verdad es que está mal escrita.
> 
> *sino 2ang nag tx saakin - Sino ang nagtext sa akin?* _¿Quién me mandó el SMS?_
> 
> *sabihin mo ang pangalan* - _Dime el nombre. (de la persona que le mandó el SMS)_
> 
> Espero que te sirvas.


 
Hi len. Hope you don't mind the corrections. Espero que no te importen las correcciones. Saludos.

*Sino ang nagtext sa akin? -* Who texted me?/sent me sms?
*sabihin mo ang pangalan* - Tell me the name.


----------

